# MOT Test Recommendations - Lanarkshire/Glasgow



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking for recommendations for an MOT test as I have just found out that the garage that I normally use has closed.

Recommendations in the Lanarkshire or Glasgow area would be welcome.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Cairnlea garage on Mafeking st in ibrox... Always been my “go to” garage for mots and repairs


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm in Motherwell, I use Alex Brown's in Wishaw. They're really nice guy's and honest.


----------

